# Car Rental Malaga Spain , Macdonald Leila Playa Resort



## ValHam (Jul 24, 2009)

Getting conflicting information regarding getting a car rental in Malaga, Spain.
Will be staying at MacD Leila Playa. Would like any information you can pass on to me. Would like to book well in advance .

Thanks


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 24, 2009)

When we go to Marbella we use Carjet ...a broker with many offices in Europe and well located in Malaga Airport.Enjoy Spain . .
G..


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2009)

Another vote for www.carjet.com/ Their price includes insurance, and they seem to be everywhere. Our 'Carjet' car in Lisbon came from the Budget desk. Who Knew?
Jim Ricks


----------



## Jimster (Jul 24, 2009)

*YEP*

Yep- go to carjet.  Be careful and do everything on line.  I think they do Gold Car Rental as their local affiliate.  They have no clue what has already been done.  Last time I had a special on line rate, so it was good that I had a receipt.  My on line rate said the second driver was free- they were clueless until I pulled out my info.  Also, get there asap after your flight.  They often have long lines and they are not very quick.  To get there go down to the airport exit and turn and go outside (to your right) and walk up to the counter- i think it is the second one on your right.  Also be sure to book with their all inclusive insurance- it is a good deal.


----------



## ValHam (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.
Anyone stay at McD Leila and which location would be closer for us:
Airport, Railway Station or RAilway Station (Crown)?

Re:
Insurance 
Has anyone opeted for the 12.00 - 15.00eu per day insurance , eliminating the need for hold payment  on credit card until vehicle returned?

First time to Europe and trying to get as much info as possible....


----------



## Jimster (Jul 24, 2009)

*insurance*

The reason we all suggest carjet is that you do not need to get additional insurance coverage- it is all included.  You can even get additional coverage for things that are not covered if you want- like punctures.  BTW In my last post I said Gold Car was their affiliate- I think that is wrong.   Malaga it is Crown Car Rental and it is located to the left of the arrival area after you come out past baggage claim.  The same advice though- get there early.


----------



## ValHam (Jul 25, 2009)

*Car Rentals Malaga*

From the McD Leila there is a Carjet office at Railway Station Crown, I understand the airport is further is the Station Crown close to McD as they told me Fuengirola is 15 minutes from resort is Fuengirola I cant see Fuengirola on the train stop maps.


----------



## wgaldred (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi
We used www.doyouspain.com when we stayed at Dona Lola in December last year, they too include all insurance and we got our car from the Auriga Crown desk at the airport. 
The closest train station is Fuengirola, this is as far as the train goes and is the last station.
We have use doyouspain in lanzarote and mallorca before with no problems. They are a broker so use different hire firms in different places.
Willie


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 26, 2009)

For Carjet in Malaga Airport  ... best one person goes to the desk whilst the other awaits the baggage . So if there is a queue/line (and sometimes there is ) you are in good shape ..
G


----------



## stopfraud (Jul 28, 2009)

*Car rental in Malaga*

Definitely Carjet. Insurance included, very reasonable because they choose the company with the lowest offer. It might be Budget, Sol-Mar, etc. they are all located in the lower floor, and yes, get there someone to stand in line while you wait for your baggage. Three long runs will be needed to get there. (First a long distance on the first floor, then the same distance down the ramp, then again to the end of that floor). And if you want to add a second driver, don't forget to take his/her drivers licence with you also. Carjet will quickly respond to any of your needs, even follow-up if there is any problem. Note: After two weeks later there I again needed a car on a short notice and I paid 3x as much when I rented from the same company at the airport.


----------

